# Is it safe to feed pork buttons?



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi I feed raw and never worry when feeding Molly bones but I was wondering about pork buttons the bone is sliced thin and I wasn't sure if they are okay? We found a really good sale on these pork buttons and if you guys and girls think that they are ok I'm going to go back and buy a tonne of these. It works out to about 30 cent a meal


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

what are pork buttons


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Verivus said:


> what are pork buttons


I am not sure I've read it is the back side of the ribs!?


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

this is what I found:

*Button Ribs* - Button ribs are flat, circular shaped bones located at the sirloin end of the loin. They are not actually ribs, as they are not taken from the rib cage. The button ribs consist of the last 4 to 6 bones on the backbone that do not have actual ribs connected to them. The meat on the button ribs consists of meat that covers each button and connects them together.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I just fed those tonight, they are called rib tips in my area. Thin strips of meat with rounded bones(about 1" thick) My dogs eat them easily and handle pork just fine.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> I just fed those tonight, they are called rib tips in my area. Thin strips of meat with rounded bones(about 1" thick) My dogs eat them easily and handle pork just fine.


I was just worried about the bone it is sliced so thin. Are the bones in your rib tips a 1 1/2 inch round disk and about 1/8 of a inch thick?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Yes,that describes what I'm feeding.
The dogs hardly chew the bone but I do hear crunching, so they aren't getting swallowed without some chewing. In this shot, they are on a 2 gallon ice cream container lid for size comparison.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

here's a pic of what I bought 1/2 price for 2kg


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

They seem to be called different things at different stores. I feed those when I can get them because they are usally cheap.


----------

